
Startup School 2007 - Audio Recordings - Elfan
http://www.robert.shedd.us/content/2007/03/26/startup-school-2007-2/
======
nr
are these available to download as mp3s?

~~~
brett
from view src on that page:

<http://www.robert.shedd.us/ssplaylist.xml>

